# Early fall pics + Jacks' Revenge



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty boy. I sure hope those burrs don't take the rest of the weekend to get out!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The burrs are out. I'm just working on building up the energy to dump him in the bath to wash all the baby oil off. <- I use baby oil to loosen up the burrs and limit the damage to his feathering. >.<


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is beauty, if I can say that for boy.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

What a beautiful beautiful boy! He looks so happy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can not understand how people could wonder, what breed he is, he is golden , all over.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack is gorgeous, I didn't know about baby oil. Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! I've had people ask me what Tito is mixed with, and when I say he's a purebred golden more than one person has said something like, "Oh, I have a golden retriever at home that doesn't look anything like him so I thought he was a mix! " :doh::doh: 
Try Cowboy Magic detangler for the burrs. It works like baby oil, but doesn't have to be washed out!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> He is beauty, if I can say that for boy.





Hunter'sMom said:


> What a beautiful beautiful boy! He looks so happy!





goldensrbest said:


> I can not understand how people could wonder, what breed he is, he is golden , all over.


Thank you all!!! It took him so long to grow into his adult coat and then he had his thyroid issue last year. I wish his coat/everything would stay like this always. 



Bob Dylan said:


> Jack is gorgeous, I didn't know about baby oil. Thanks!





hotel4dogs said:


> great photos! I've had people ask me what Tito is mixed with, and when I say he's a purebred golden more than one person has said something like, "Oh, I have a golden retriever at home that doesn't look anything like him so I thought he was a mix! " :doh::doh:
> Try Cowboy Magic detangler for the burrs. It works like baby oil, but doesn't have to be washed out!!


I love Cowboy magic detangler. I use the detangler for burrs and the CM shine spray when I'm just brushing. <- I need to stop by a tractor supply store to restock though. Baby oil works great in a pinch. 

At the mistaken identity stuff - It's been a long time since I've actually have had people questioning his purebred status. At least my guy isn't a conformation golden. 

Barb, you do tell them that your dog is a CH, right?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, I sure do! I tell them he's a breed champion, which means he has been selected by many judges as an excellent representative of what the golden retriever breed is supposed to look like 




Megora said:


> At the mistaken identity stuff - It's been a long time since I've actually have had people questioning his purebred status. At least my guy isn't a conformation golden.
> 
> Barb, you do tell them that your dog is a CH, right?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I love the ones of him by the bird feeder. What a face!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Poor Jack and all those burrs. I know you spent plenty of time working on getting those out without hurting him.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures! I don't get how he looks like anything other than a golden. He is so handsome.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the pics!! Revenge with the burrs...very funny.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

great pics! I certainly know about those burrs! Absolute pain in the butt!! Lacey went wandering through the woods a while back and was _covered!_ Probably took me an hour to get them all out....(this was before I knew about Cowboy Magic, much less baby oil!)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd throw this in to share.... 

It somewhat explains why we don't have to go too crazy with the exercise with our guys. If we have both dogs outside for a half hour, a good portion of the time you will have random zoomies from Jacks and scold/chasing from Arthur. 

I know I'll be looking back in a few years and wondering if Jacksipants was ever that hyper. :


----------

